
Master Portfolio 2.0 is out today - ashutosh1919
https://github.com/ashutosh1919/masterPortfolio
======
ashutosh1919
If you want to make your portfolio website which contains every bit of
information about yourself then go to below github repository and follow
instructions.

Github Link:
[https://github.com/ashutosh1919/masterPortfolio](https://github.com/ashutosh1919/masterPortfolio)
Website Link: [http://ashutosh1919.github.io/](http://ashutosh1919.github.io/)

New addition in this version is: (1) Automatic data fetching from github
profile. (2) Multiple themes available + Flexibility to add custom theme. (3)
Added new animations.

Don't forget to star the repository if you liked the project.

